# Jeep TJ vs Snow



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a 99 tj, and probably will not be putting a plow on for this year, my question is, how are they in snow in general, like say a grocery getter. Or should I just park it for the winter, I have 4 other rigs to drive?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

it is a short wheelbase vehicle. how a vehicle works in snow depends on a very large part on the tires on them.

I had a Taurus that would get stuck in my flat plowed driveway.... But then I had high performance SUMMER tires on it.


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

I have found they are great only one probem they can remind you very quikly just how short that wheelbase is if you are not in 4wd,siding sideways recomend practice in slick parking lot every year to get used to handling and braking caricteristics!!!


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

thats why I'm asking, it can get hairy on dry roads, LOL


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

wls;1125633 said:


> thats why I'm asking, it can get hairy on dry roads, LOL


I have owned two jeeps now and they can get real squirrley in a hurry on slick roads due to the short wheelbase. But they are great for plowing driveways with.

Regards Mike


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

flykelley;1125637 said:


> I have owned two jeeps now and they can get real squirrley in a hurry on slick roads due to the short wheelbase. But they are great for plowing driveways with.
> 
> Regards Mike


without ever plowing with one, I could see to believe, where thats true.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Before my wife and I got married I would go to Minneapolis almost every weekend to see her. Did this for a couple years, always took the interstate. During snow storms, the most common vehicles I'd see in the ditch or median strip were Wranglers and Suziki Sidekicks. Sometimes I'd see 6-10 in the ditch. Almost never would see a half ton extended cab PU. 

MLG


----------



## steel24 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been driving jeeps for a long time. I've also been plowing with my '99 wrangler with a 6'-8" sno-way. Never had a problem. I think some people think that because it's a jeep it'll never get stuck and they drive like idiots. Jeeps give you the tools to be a better driver on and off road but it's still the person driving that has to make that happen.
My jeep is a 2.5 and i think that's the only size motor that jeep recommends you plow with..

I love driving jeeps in the snow... Ice.. not so much.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to agree with steel 24 it's the loose nut behind the wheel.
I've been plowing with a 94 wrangler for over 6 years, before that had the plow on a 83 cj 7. NEVER had a problem keeping it under control w/wo the plow on the front.
I've plowed just as much snow with this as other guys have with thier big trucks. And one other thing I can get in and out of places where they cant fit.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I would agree also, the driver play the big part in the jeep on ice. I've seen people pass me, while I'm in 4x4, only to see them spun out in the ditch, there usually on the cell phone, so I smile and toot.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

It may have something to do with the driver but I have driven a lot of 4 wheel drives in my life, have never ended up in a ditch yet but Ill tell you the jeeps are MUCH different to drive than a 4x4 pick-up. They have such a short wheel base, is what I feel is the difference.

Regards Mike


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Well your right, the short wheelbase does make a BIG difference, I have a buddies 72 CJ 5 settin in my driceway right now and that handles totally differant than my 95 wrangler. BUT IT IS ALL IN THE DRIVER. If your going 70 MPH and hit an ice patch I DON"T CARE what type vehicle your driving your going in the ditch, Now did the vehicle make you go that fast or the person behind the controls ? You have to know HOW to handle what your driving, it's just that simple.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

OH and to wls I usually enjoy that pissed off look they give me when I go by.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

geer hed;1129693 said:


> Well your right, the short wheelbase does make a BIG difference, I have a buddies 72 CJ 5 settin in my driceway right now and that handles totally differant than my 95 wrangler. BUT IT IS ALL IN THE DRIVER. If your going 70 MPH and hit an ice patch I DON"T CARE what type vehicle your driving your going in the ditch, Now did the vehicle make you go that fast or the person behind the controls ? You have to know HOW to handle what your driving, it's just that simple.


The point everybody seems to be miss is that you can drive a pick up at 70 mph and hit a little ice and it will handle it fine, hit that same patch of ice with the jeep and its going to react in a different way. My point has always been even if you have driven a lot of 4 x 4 the jeep is just a different beast.

Mike


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

TJ vs Snow TJ wins! Love my 2004 Rubicon with Fisher 6'9" minute mount


----------

